# Got Me A Genuine Torsten Slingshot!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

and when I opened it up it said " not for shooting at targets less then 80 meters away"!!!!!





















Torsten sent me this wonderful Slingshot. It is based on his design only a lot bigger. Carved from a multi- thin layered Multiplex which was then doubled. He then added a Palm Swell in back and a base pad at bottom in front. These were Burls he worked into the frame- then he bathed the frame in Linseed oil for a week. What a finish! Frame is very comfortable but I couldn't rig her up and shoot today-BECAUSE I HAD TO WORK AND THEN COME HOME AND BEGIN THE "BATTLE OF THE LEAVES"!!!!!!





















Sorry about that outburst but hey, I want to shoot!!! Torsten is an awesome shooter and I hope he sent some of his magic and put it into this frame so I can maybe hit something more then 10 meters away! HEY BUD- Thanks!!!!!! Great Job! Flatband


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful bit of kit mate,lucky fella to say the least


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great slingshot! Torsten is not only an awesome shooter but a fine craftsman. I love this catty.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice truely and awesome shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Torsten is the best of the best. Great slingshot, you are lucky.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I just got one from Torsten today as well and man is it nice. Torsten makes a world class slingshot. The symmetry is perfect, the finish is flawless, and it fits my hand like a glove. I don't even need to shoot it to know that it is a great shooter. I am banding it up first thing tomorrrow and taking it for a test drive.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very lucky, you guys! Have fun with those babies!

Cheers ........... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, that is a sweet looking frame... nice symmetry, good lines with a nice forward cant due to the palm swell. Very nice indeed!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Thats a beauty Gary, time to start bustin those bottle caps!_


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay! That's a nice gift to get for sure!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Rockslinger-Bottle caps? ME? Possibly garbage can lids or better yet sewer plates!!!














Flatband


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gary you are a lucky dog, but at least I'll get a chance to shoot it right??
Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is very nice frame for collection.


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW what a SCORE! Congratulations! Great slingshot craftsman getting great slingshots from other great slingshot craftsman. The whole concept sickens me with jealousy! Beautiful Catapult!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hi gary, which you can enjoy it with good and long runs.
greeting


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Flatband said:


> and when I opened it up it said " not for shooting at targets less then 80 meters away"!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed this thread and now stumbled over it while searching for an older thread of me...
However, hope this "little" shooter works fine for you and you had a few good shots with it at your Long Island - shoot outs!!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice, clean lines, makes me want to spend more time on mine, need to take it to the next level congrats flatband


----------

